# 4.36 rating after 52 rides...



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm in a huge college town and my first night was on a game day with two of college football's best teams. Maybe not a good choice on my behalf.

Anyhow, i'm at a 4.36 after 52 rides.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Drunk college kids are a suicide for an uber driver. They generally rate low as a group when compared with normal everyday sober people. 

You should be concerned. It may be partly your fault and there maybe things you might be able to do to improve your ratings even with collage kids. 

But always be critical of yourself to find anything you may be able to improve.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Drunk college kids are a suicide for an uber driver. They generally rate low as a group when compared with normal everyday sober people.
> 
> You should be concerned. It may be partly your fault and there maybe things you might be able to do to improve your ratings even with collage kids.
> 
> But always be critical of yourself to find anything you may be able to improve.


You make the most money during game days here, but it isn't worth it if I get deactivated.

Are you suggesting I don't work game days or late nights as the bars close?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin12345 said:


> You make the most money during game days here, but it isn't worth it if I get deactivated.
> 
> Are you suggesting I don't work game days or late nights as the bars close?


Take them when they are sober, work less when they are drunk. Stop at 11:00 pm. After 11 pm ratings get hit with drunks. 
Accept riders 4.8 and higher. 4.7 and lower group generate more rating issues.
Try to work areas where a lot of professionals take short trips. 
See if anything changes for the better.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Take them when they are sober, work less when they are drunk. Stop at 11:00 pm. After 11 pm ratings get hit with drunks.
> Accept riders 4.8 and higher. 4.7 and lower group generate more rating issues.
> Try to work areas where a lot of professionals take short trips.
> See if anything changes for the better.


How do I see the rider's rating before I accept the trip?

Thank you for the advice. I have two children and I really need this to work.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin12345 said:


> How do I see the rider's rating before I accept the trip?
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I have two children and I really need this to work.


Ok, since you really need this gig as a job and seem not to afford losing it, be extra careful with your first 100 rides.

Do not drive drunks. Period. Until you are 4.8 or higher after first 100 trips, drive only sober people.

If you are not in good mood, stop driving. People rate you low when you are moody.

Start with personal hygiene. No strong smells of any sort, good or bad. Strong fragrance is as bad as body odor. If you smoke, you might have bigger problem. Smokers stink and they don't know it.

Inside your car: If floor mats are so dirty you can't even clean them anymore, buy brand new ones. It is worth it. Make sure the car doesn't smell funny. You don't need to spend any money for professional detailing. All you need is this:http://tide.com/en-us/shop/type/pac...LVYLHI2c37grzqyhKWhfNezEmmv4XPJcb7RoCZQjw_wcB a bucket of warm water, clean fabric to wipe all surfaces of the car and seats etc until water is not getting dirty anymore.

Once car detailed and dry, get a paper towel, tear 3 sheets and put a spoon full of ground coffee in it. Fold line an envelope and place into your back seat pockets.

Car will smell fresh, clean, odorless with a coffee aroma in the air.

Buy febreeze and ozium from Walmart to refresh car after smelly passengers leave and before you take other passengers.

Finally, car wash... Once a week us enough.

The last 6 weeks I never wiped my windows and I just did 1 car wash a week for $3.00.

People once in the car, they appreciate you and the inside of the car more than the outside of it. I am at solid 4.99 for 180+ trips for the last 30 days.

Good luck ... I hope you do better... Cone back and report...

By the way, make sure you tell your brand new pax that "all it takes 1 out of 10 people to rate me low to lose this gig". And "rating is a two way street, low rated pax don't get picked up and low rated drivers get deactivated"


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Justin12345.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Click your "Profile" on Dashboard (Uber Partner Website Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

4.77 after 80 trips or so.

Praise God it went up.

I pray it continues. This is a big help to my family.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin12345 said:


> 4.77 after 80 trips or so.
> 
> Praise God it went up.
> 
> I pray it continues. This is a big help to my family.


That's great news to hear back!

What was the cause in your opinion? What changed to yield this significant improvement?


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> That's great news to hear back!
> 
> What was the cause in your opinion? What changed to yield this significant improvement?


1. Ditched the android that kept dropping the GPS and got an iphone 6, using the uber navigation system that's only available through IOS.

2. I have a cooler now with cold water and I also offer mints and gum.

3. I got an aux cord.

4. Saying "thanks for being 5 star riders!" as the ride ends.

5. God is good!

Not in order, lol.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I UberX in Tampa, so my rating fluctuates dramatically throughout the weekend.
During the weekdays my ratings go up from 4.85-4.91.
During the weekends my ratings go down from 4.91-4.84.

Moral of the story is, I will gladly trade my ratings for higher profit any day but make sure it recovers on a regular basis.
I've totaled over 1200 rides already.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Weekend drunks are rating nightmare and difficult to deal with though the only group of people that actually tip... Regardless of nationality and ethnic origin... 

I stopped working the past 11 pm hours... I miss the tips


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> 4.77 after 80 trips or so.
> 
> Praise God it went up.
> 
> I pray it continues. This is a big help to my family.


4.77 is a good average.

Don't expect to see it move much more than .02 either up or down.

Do not check (or pay any attention to) your 1 or 7 day ratings - these are so skewed for several and stupid reasons - just keep eye on 30 and 365 day ratings - these are the ones that Uber uses - the 1 and 7 day ratings can range from 3.0 to 5.0 - so don't be alarmed at this - just make sure you do not see a general downward trend of the longer ratings.

Well done and good luck.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> 4.77 after 80 trips or so.
> 
> Praise God it went up.
> 
> I pray it continues. This is a big help to my family.


80 trips might equate to three decent nights of driving for a full time driver. The only reason why I point that out is because that same full time driver is more than likely going to be driving a wider spectrum of pax over the course of those 80 rides. Maybe.

80 rides just isn't a lot. Look how quickly you got it up to 4.77. Patience, do not let the rating system bully you around, no matter how much you need the work, the rating system is rigged in order to manipulate you.

Heed the advice suggesting you avoid difficult drunks by choosing your hours wisely. Be smart. Don't let pax onboard, don't start the trip if you feel they are likely to be trouble. The rating system makes you the whipping post for frustrated pax, right or wrong. Arrive at the pin and don't feel a need to chase lost souls. Start the timer, put in your five minutes, collect your five dolla' if you still get it there and move on.

That kind of thing. Learn to read your pax, they need to be where they placed the pin. Learn to read pax who are about to bring out someone who maybe too drunk to ride or who may be about to try to overcrowd your car. As a taxi driver, I have a greater ability to refuse such pax and the only punishment I get is from travis pointing out what a bunch of dicks taxi drivers are...... You as an Uber driver need to e more careful. Uber plays off the sense of entitlement, don't e in a hurry to start the trip if you sense trouble, respect your intuition, relax and try not to stew over the ratings.


----------

